# golf shoes



## timberland (Oct 21, 2007)

Every where I go it seams they dont have my size. I wear a 13.5 normal shoe but I cant find any place that sells over 13. Can you give me any advice or sites where I can buy some.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

obv brag post about big feet 
j/k
try here
Size 13.5 Mens Golf Shoes - Free Shipping & Return Shipping
or google golf shoes 13.5


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I wear size 14's and don't often see them, but I found this site called GolfShoes.com - Home who carries a lot of large sizes.


----------



## mulligan (Aug 8, 2008)

I might check out that website as well. Thanks for the find!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

You know what they say about big Feet......



Big socks


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> You know what they say about big Feet......
> 
> Big socks


Very cute... Since I'm 6'7" tall, (285 lbs to go with it), think how tall I would be if I wasn't turned under so much! If I wore size 9 shoes, I'd be 4" taller!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> Very cute... Since I'm 6'7" tall, (285 lbs to go with it), think how tall I would be if I wasn't turned under so much! If I wore size 9 shoes, I'd be 4" taller!



Whats the weather like up there?:laugh: So how much longer do your sticks have to be?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> Whats the weather like up there?:laugh: So how much longer do your sticks have to be?


Actually, I'm one of those golfers who is guilty of adapting myself to regular length and lie. I tried longer clubs a couple times, but just found I couldn't adapt to the extra swingweight. One of my buddies teases me that I bend over so far to hit a wedge that I might as well lie down.


----------

